# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  مين عندو اسئلة سنوات C++??

## shams spring

*مرحيا جميعا 


محتاجة اسئلة سنوات سابقة عن مادة ال C++


يعني كيف بتيجي اسئلة الفيرست والسكند والفاينال 


نماذج عليها ..... ؟؟؟



يا ريت تساعدوني ^_^*

----------

